# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  قانون الاسلحة والذخائر العمانى

## هيثم الفقى

فصل تمهيدي
مادة (1): في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون يكون للكلمات والمصطلحات الآتية المعاني الموضحة قرين كل منها ، مالم يرد نص خاص على خلافها، أو يقتضي سياق النص غير ذلك•
1- الأسلحة :
يقصد بالأسلحة : الأسلحة النارية، وذخيرتها والقنابل والأدوات التي أعدت بطبيعتها لإيذاء الأشخاص ، وكذلك الآلات والأدوات التي من شأنها أن تشكل خطراً على السلامة العامة ، أو تستعمل في الحرب ، وعلى الأخص المبينة في القوائم الثلاث المرفقة ، وكل أداة تصنف كسلاح من قبل المفتش العام للشرطة والجمارك •
وإذا أطلق لفظ الأسلحة في هذا القانون فإنه يقصد به الأسلحة البيضاء والأسلحة النارية وذخائرها ، وأجزاءها الرئيسية ، إلا إذا تبين من سياق النص غير ذلك •
2- الأسلحة النارية :
ويقصد بها الأسلحة الفتاكة ، ذات الماسورة ، أياً كان وصفها، ويمكن أن يطلق منها رصاص أو قذيفة ، وعلى الأخص الأسلحة ذات الماسورة الملســـاء أو المخددة من الداخل ، والأسلحة سريعة الطلقات المبينة بالقائمتين الثانية والثالثة المرافقتين لهذا القانون ، الرشاشات والمدافع ، والمدافع الرشاشة والذخيرة المتعلقة بها ، وأجزاءها الرئيسية مالم يتبين من سياق النص خلاف ذلك ü•
3- المدفع : هو سلاح ذو طلقات كبيرة الحجم ، ومن شأنها إحداث أضرار بالغة •
4- المدفع الرشاش : هو سلاح ناري سريع وذاتي الطلقات ومن شأنه إحداث أضرار بالغة تفوق الناتجة عن المسدسات والبنادق •
5- الرشاش : هو سلاح ناري شبيه بالبندقية سريع وذاتي الطلقات •
6- الأسلحة البيضاء :ويقصد بها كل آلة أو أداة أعدت بطبيعتها لإيذاء الأشخاص أو من شأنها أن تشكل خطراً على السلامة العامة والمبينة بالقائمة رقم (1) المرافقة إلا ما يدخل من ذلك ضمن الزي العماني •
7 - الذخيرة :ويقصد بها الذخيرة المعدة لأي سلاح ناري، وتشمل البارود والرصاص، والكبسول، وأية مادة أخرى معدة لأن يحشى بها السلاح أو لأن تطلق منه، وكذلك أي شيء يحوي أو ينتج غازاً أو سائلاً ضارين بقصد إطلاقه من سلاح ناري •وكذلك القنابل اليدوية ، والقذائف المماثلة ، سواءً كانت معدة للإستعمال بواسطة سلاح ناري أو لم تكن
8 - الأجزاء الرئيسية للأسلحة النارية :وهي أجزاء الأسلحة التي وإن كانت لا تصلح منفردة كسلاح ناري، إلا أنها رئيسية في إعتبار السلاح، سلاحاً نارياً كالماسورة، والترباس، ومجموعة الترباس، والجسم المعدني (الظرف)، ولا يدخل في عداد الأجزاء الرئيسية فوهة البندقية والمسدس أو قاعدة كل منهما•
مادة ( 2 ): لاتسري أحكام هذا القانون على ما يأتي :
أ- أسلحة الدولة المسلّمة لرجال قوات السلطان المسلحة وشرطة عمان السلطانية، والاجهزة الأمنية الأخرى، وذلك وفقاً لأحكام القوانين والأنظمة الخاصة بها•
ب- أعضاء أندية الرماية والهيئات التي يرخص لها في إستعمال الأسلحة لغرض التدريب ، داخل الأماكن التي يحددها المفتش العام للشرطة والجمارك •
جـ- الأسلحة المرخص بالإتجار فيها أو إصلاحها ، إذا حازها التاجر أو أحد عماله في مقر عمله •
د- أجهزة إطلاق الإشارات وذخيرتها ، إذا كانت على متن السفينة أو الطائرة أو في المطار أو الميناء كجزء من معدات السفينة أو الطائرة أو المطار أو الميناء •
هـ- المفرقعات التي تسري عليها أحكام المرسوم السلطاني رقم 28/77 المشار إليه •
الفصل الأول : في حيازة الأسلحة وذخائرها
مادة (3): يحظر بغير ترخيص من المفتش العام للشرطة والجمارك أو من يفوضه حيازة الأسلحة المبينة بالقوائم أرقام (1،2،3) المرفقة بهذا القانون •
وللمفتش العام للشرطة والجمارك بقرار منه تعديل القوائم المشار إليها بالإضافة أو الحذف ، ولايجوز بأي حال حيازة أو الترخيص بحيازة •
أ ) الرشاشات والمدافع ، والمدافع الرشاشة الثقيلة والخفيفة •
ب) كاتمات أو مخفضات الصوت ، والمناظير التي تركب على الأسلحة الناريةü •
مادة (4): تستثنى من أحكام الترخيص المشار إليه في المادة السابقة الأسلحة التي يحتفظ بها كتراث أو تقتنى للزينة داخل البيوت والتي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من المفتش العام •
مادة (5): مع مراعاة أحكام المادة (3) من هذا القانون يجوز وفقاً للإجراءات التي يحددها المفتش العام الترخيص بحيازة الأسلحة النارية المبينة في القائمتين رقمي (2،3) على أن لايزيد العدد المرخص به لكل شخص على ثلاث قطع وذلك بالشروط الآتية:-
أ ) شروط الترخيص بحيازة الأسلحة المبينة بالقائمة رقم (2) •
1- أن يكون طالب الترخيص عماني الجنسية•
2- أن لاتقل سنه عن 52 عاماً •
3- أن تتوافر لديه اللياقة الصحية اللازمة لحمل السلاح، ويصدر بتحديد شروط اللياقة الصحية وكيفية إثبات توفرها قرار من المفتش العام للشرطة والجمارك بالتنسيق مع وزير الصحة •
4- عدم إصابته بمرض عقلي أو نفسي على أن يقدم طالب الترخيص شهادة تثبت ذلك من طبيب حكومي إذا لزم الأمر •
ب) شروط الترخيص بحيازة الأسلحة المبينة بالقائمة رقم (3)•
1- أن يكون طالب الترخيص عماني الجنسية•
2- أن لاتقل سنه عن 52 عاماً •
3- أن تتوافر لديه اللياقة الصحية اللازمة لحمل السلاح، ويصدر بتحديد شروط اللياقة الصحية وكيفية إثبات توافرها قرار من المفتش العام للشرطة والجمارك بالتنسيق مع وزير الصحة •
4- أن يجتاز إختباراً في (إحتياطات الأمن والتعامل مع السلاح) يحدد شروطه ومواده قرار من المفتش العام للشرطة والجمارك •
5- أن يكون حسن السيرة والسلوك •
6- أن لايكون قد حكم عليه في جناية أو جنحة استعمل فيها السلاح ، أو كان يحمل سلاحاً أثناء ارتكابها •
7- أن لايكون قد حكم بإدانة في أية جريمة من الجـرائم الواقعة على أمن الدولة الواردة في قانــون الجزاء العمانيü •
مادة (6): الترخيص الشخصي ، فلا يجوز تسليم السلاح المرخص به إلى الغير ، قبل الحصول على ترخيص بذلك طبقاً لأحكام المادة (5) من هذا القانون •
ويجوز بقرار من المفتش العام للشرطة والجمارك الترخيص بحيازة الأسلحة النارية ، للأندية والهيئات التي يسلتزم نشاطها إستعمال الأسلحة النارية ، شريطة أن يعهد بهذه الأسلحة وذخائرها إلى شخص يحدده النادي أو الهيئة ، ويرخص له بهذه الأسلحة ، ويحدد إستعمالها طبقاً للشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من المفتش العام للشرطة والجمارك •
مادة (7): يسري الترخيص بحيازة الأسلحة النارية من تاريخ صدوره ولمدة خمس سنوات ويجوز تجديده بطلب خلال الشهرين الأخيرين قبل نهاية المدة ، أما تراخيص الأسلحة البيضاء فتكون دائمة •
مادة (8): للمفتش العام رفض الترخيص ، أو تقصير مدته ، أو قصره على أنواع معينة من الأسلحة ، أو تقييده بأي شرط يراه أو سحبه مؤقتاً أو إلغاءه ، لأسباب تتعلق بالأمن العام أو تقتضيهـــا المصلحة العامة •
وفي حالة إلغاء الترخيص ، يكون لصاحب السلاح أن يتصرف فيه إلى شخص مرخص له بحيازة الأسلحة النـــارية أو الإتجــــــار فيهـــا ، وذلك خلال شهر من تاريخ إعلانه بقرار الإلغاء مالم ينص قرار الإلغاء على تسليم السلاح فوراً لجهة الشرطة المقيد بها الترخيص •
وفي هذه الحالة على صاحب السلاح أن يتصرف فيه خلال سنة من تاريخ إعلانه بقرار الإلغاء فإذا لم يتم التصرف فيه خلال هذه المدة إعتبر ذلك تنازلاً منه للدولة عن ملكية السلاح وتؤول ملكية هذه الأسلحة لشرطة عمان السلطانية مقابل تعويض المالك، ويتم تقدير التعويض وفقاً للقواعد والشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من المفتش العام•
ويستتبع سحب الترخيص مؤقتاً ، ضرورة تسليم السلاح فوراً لجهة الشرطة المقيد بها الترخيص إلى أن يتم البت فيه بالإلغـــاء أو الإبقاء •
مادة (9): يعفى من الحصول على الترخيص المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الأولى من المادة الثالثة من هذا القانون :
أ ) نواب رئيس الوزراء والوزراء ومن اعتمدت لهم مرتبة وزير •
ب) المحافظون والولاة •
جـ) السفراء العمانيون وأعضاء البعثات الدبلوماسية والقنصلية الأجانب بشرط المعاملة بالمثل •
د ) رئيس ونواب مجلس الشورى •
هـ ) وكلاء الوزارات ومن في حكمهم •
و ) أعضاء مباريات الرماية الدولية •
على أن يقدم كل منهم خلال شهر من تاريخ حصوله على السلاح إخطاراً ببياناته وبأوصافه إلى قيادة الشرطة ، ويسلم إلى كل من قدم البيان المذكور شهادة بذلكü •
مادة (10):لايجوز حيازة الذخائر التي تستعمل في الأسلحة النارية إلا لمن كان مرخصاً له بحيازة السلاح ، وكانت متعلقة بهذا السلاح ، وبالشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من المفتش العام للشرطة والجمارك •
مادة (11):يعتبر الترخيص ملغي في الأحوال الآتية :
أ ) فقد السلاح •
ب) التصرف في السلاح تصرفاً ينقل ملكيته للغير •
جـ) الوفاة •
د ) عدم تقديم طلب تجديد الترخيص في الميعاد •
هـ) زوال الصفة ، أو المبرر الذي منح الترخيص بسببه•
و ) إذا فقد المرخص له أحد الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة (5) من هذا القانون •
وعلى المرخص له ، أو ورثته ، أو من ينوب عنهم قانوناً التصرف في السلاح إلى شخص مرخص له بحيازته ، أو تجارته خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إعتبار الترخيص ملغي•
فإذا لم يتيسر لأي منهم ذلك، فعليه أن يسلّم السلاح قبل نهاية تلك المدة لجهة الشرطة المقيد بها الترخيص ، وللمرخص له أو ورثته أو من ينوب عنه قانوناً حق التصرف في السلاح خلال سنة من تاريخ إعتبار الترخيص ملغي •
فإذا لم يتم التصرف فيه خلال هذه المدة إعتبر ذلك تنازلاً للدولة عن ملكية السلاح ، وتؤول ملكية هذه الأسلحة لشرطة عمان السلطانية مقابل تعــويض المالك ، ويتم تقدير التعويض وفقاً للقواعد والشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من المفتش العامü •
مادة (21) : لايجوز إجراء أي تغيير في الأجزاء الرئيسية للسلاح الناري المرخص بحيازته إلا بتصريح خاص من المفتش العام للشرطة والجمارك •
الفصل الثاني : الاتجار في الأسلحة وذخائرها وإصلاحها وإستيرادها وتصديرها
مادة (13): يحظر بغير ترخيص من المفتش العام للشرطة والجمارك ، إستيراد أو تصدير أو الدخول إلى السلطنة أو الخروج منها بالأسلحة المنصوص عليها في القائمتين الأولى والثانية والبندين (أ ، ب) من القائمة الثالثة المرافقة لهذا القانون •
ويسري الترخيص لمدة ثلاثة شهور من تاريخ صدوره ويجوز تجديده لمدة مماثلة •
ولايجوز بأي حال الترخيص بإستيراد أو تصدير ، أو الدخول ، أو الخروج بالأسلحة المنصوص عليها في البند (ج) من القائمة الثالثة المشار إليها•
مادة (14): مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة السابقة يحظر بغير ترخيص من المفتش العام للشرطة والجمارك ، الإتجار في الأسلحة البيضاء والأسلحة النارية وذخائرها المبينة في القوائم أرقام (1،2،3) المرفقة بهذا القانون أو إصلاحها ويسري الترخيص لمدة سنتين من تاريخ صدوره، ويجوز تجديده لمدد مماثلة على أن يقدم طلب التجديد قبل نهاية مدة الترخيص بشهرين على الأقل •
ويحدد المفتش العام بقرار منه الشروط التي يجب توافرها في محال الإتجار في الأسلحة أو إصلاحها والكمية التي يسمح بها سنوياً للتاجر من الأسلحة والذخائر المبينة بالقائمتين 2،3) •
المادة (15) : يشترط في طالب الترخيص في الإتجار بالأسلحة وذخائرها وإصلاحها ما يأتي :
1 - ألا تقل سنه عن (30) سنة •
2 - أن يكون عماني الجنسية •
3 - أن يكون ملماً بالقراءة والكتابة •
4 - ألا يقوم به سبب من الأسباب التي لاتجيز الترخيص بحيازة الأسلحة النارية المبينة في المادة (5) من هذا القانون•
5 - أن يتم التسجيل في السجل التجاري تطبيقاً لأحكام قانون السجل التجاري •
6 - أن يجتاز الأختبار الذي يحدد مواده وشروطه قرار من المفتش العام للشرطة والجمارك •
مادة (16) : للمفتش العام للشرطة والجمارك رفض الترخيص في الإتجار بالأسلحة وذخائرها أو إصلاحها ، أو تقصير مدته ، أو إلغائه ، لأسباب تقتضيها المصلحة العامة ، أو تتعلق بالأمن العام •
وفي حالة إلغاء الترخيص يجب على جهة الشرطة التي يقع بدائرتها المحل ، غلقه إدارياً بعد جرد محتوياته من الأسلحة والذخائر ، ولذوي الشأن التصرف فيها طبقاً لأحكام المادة (8) من هذا القانون •
مادة (17): لايجوز نقل الأسلحة والذخائر من جهة إلى أخرى بغير ترخيص من المفتش العام للشرطة والجمارك ، ويبين في الترخيص كمية الأسلحة أو الذخيرة المرخص بنقلها ، والجهة المنقولة منها والجهة المنقولة إليها ، وإسم المرسل إليه وخط السير، ووقت النقل ، وأية شروط أخرى يرى المفتش العام للشرطة والجمارك فرضها لصالح الأمن العام•
مادة (18): يعتبر الترخيص في الإتجار بالأسلحة وذخائرها أو إصلاحها ملغى في الأحوال الآتية :-
أ ) وفاة المرخص له •
ب) عدم تقديم طلب التجديد في الميعاد •
جـ) الإستغناء عن الترخيص •
د ) إلغاء الترخيص ، أو هدم المحل ، أو صــدور حكم نهائي بغلقه •
وعلى جهة الشرطة ، الواقع بدائرتها المحل ، غلقه إدارياً بعد جرد محتوياته من الأسلحة والذخائر ، ولذوي الشأن التصرف في تلك الأسلحة والذخائر طبقاً للمادة (8) من هذا القانون •

الفصل الثالث : العقوبات
مادة (19):يعاقب بالسجن مدة لاتزيد على ستة شهور وبغرامة لاتزيد على ثلاثمائة ريال عماني أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين ، كل من حاز بغير ترخيص سلاحاً من الأسلحة البيضاء المنصوص عليها في القائمة رقم (1) المرفقة بهذا القانون ، وذلك فيما عدا الأسلحة التقليدية المشار إليها في المادة (4) من هذا القانون •
مادة (20): يعاقب بالسجن مدة لاتزيد على ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تزيد على ألف ريال عماني ، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين ، كل من حاز بغير ترخيص سلاحاً من الأسلحة المنصوص عليها في القائمة (3) المرفقة بهذا القانون أو أحد أجزائها الرئيسية أو ذخيرتها ، وذلك فيما عدا الأسلحة التقليدية المشار إليها في المادة (4) من هذا القانونü•
مادة (21): يعاقب بالسجن مدة لاتقل عن خمس سنوات ولاتزيد على خمس عشر سنة من يحوز سلاحاً من الأسلحة المنصوص عليها في البند (أ) من المادة الثالثة من هذا القانون ، وذلك فيما عدا الأسلحة التقليدية المشار إليها في المادة (4) من هذا القانونü•
مادة (22):يعاقب بالسجن مدة لاتزيد على سنة وبغرامة لاتزيد على خمسمائة ريال عماني أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين ، كل من حاز أية أداة من الأدوات المنصوص عليها في البند (ب) من المادة الثالثة من هذا القانون •ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من حاز بغير ترخيص سلاحاً من الأسلحة المبينة في القائمة رقم (2) المرفقة بهذا القانون أو أحد أجزائها الرئيسية أو ذخيرتهاü•
مادة  23 
أ ) يعاقب بالسجن مدة لاتزيد على سنة ، وبغرامة لاتزيد على ألف ريال عماني أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين ، كل من أتجر أو استورد أو صدّر أو أصلح ، بغير ترخيص سلاحاً من الأسلحة المنصوص عليها في القائمة رقم (1) أو أية أداة من الأدوات المنصوص عليها في البند (ب) من المادة الثالثة من هذا القانون•
ب) يعاقب بالسجن مدة لاتقل عن سنة ولاتزيد على ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لاتزيد على ألف ريال عماني أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من أتجر أو استورد أو صدر أو أصلح بغير ترخيص سلاحاً من الأسلحة المبينة بالقائمة رقم (2) من هذا القانون •
جـ) يعاقب بالسجن مدة لاتقل عن ثلاث سنوات ولاتزيد على خمس سنوات وبغرامة لاتقل عن ثلاثمائة ريال ولاتزيد على ألف ريال أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من أتجر أو استورد أو أصلح بغير ترخيص سلاحاً من الأسلحة المبينة بالقائمة رقم (3) المرفقة بهذا القانون •
د ) يعاقب بالسجن من لاتقل عن خمس سنوات ولاتزيد على خمس عشر سنة وبغرامة لاتقل عن خمسمائة ريال عماني ولاتزيد على خمسة آلاف ريال عماني كل من أتجر أو استورد أو صدر أو أصلح أياً من الأسلحة المبينة في البند (أ) من المادة الثالثة من هذا القانون أو أحد أجزائها الرئيسية أو ذخيرتهاü •
مادة (24):كل مخالفة أخرى لأحكام هذا القانون أو القرارات المنفذة له يعاقب عليها بالسجن مدة لاتزيد على ستة شهور ، وبغرامة لاتزيد على ثلاثمائة ريال عماني ، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين •
مادة (25): يعاقب بغرامة لاتزيد على مائتي ريال عماني كل من أطلق عيارات نارية لغير طلب الإستغاثة أو أشعل ألعاباً نارية أو ألقى صواريخ ، أو أحدث لهباً أو إنفجارات في حي مأهول أو أماكن مجاورة له أو في طريق عام أو إتجاههــا دون ترخيص من الشرطةü •
مادة (26): يحكم بمصادرة الأسلحة والذخائر موضوع الجريمة فــي جميع الأحوال ، وذلك علاوة على العقوبات المنصوص عليها •
مادة ( 26 ) مكرراً 
يجوز للمفتش العام أو من يفوضه ، عدم السير في إجراءات الدعوى في الجرائم المعاقب عليها بالمواد (91،22،42،52) المشار إليها في هذا الفصل إذا دفع المخالف غرامة تحدد وفقاً للقواعد والفئات التي يصدر بها قرار من المفتش العام على ألا تتجاوز قيمة الغرامة في كل حالة نصف الحد الأقصى المقرر للغرامة عن الجريمة المرتكبة ، كما يجوز له الأمر بمصادرة السلاح موضوع الجريمة.

الفصل الرابع : أحكام عامة وختامية وإنتقالية
مادة (27): تكون الوثائق والطلبات والرخص والمحررات والسجلات التي يتطلبها تنفيذ هذا القانون والإجراءات الخاصة بها بالشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من المفتش العام للشـــرطة والجمارك •
مادة (28): على المرخص له بحيازة سلاح ، أو ذخيرة أو إستيرادها أو تصديرها أو الإتجار فيها أو إصلاحها ، أن يحافظ عليها وأن يتخذ الإحتياطات المعقولة للحيلولة دون فقدها أو سرقتها ، أو تمكين أي شخص لايحق له قانوناً حيازتها ، من الحصول عليها في أي وقت ، وعليه كذلك أن يبلغ أقرب مركز شرطة فـــوراً عن فقدها ، أو سرقتها ، أو تلفها وأن يبرز الرخصة والسلاح والذخيرة لرجل الشرطة عند طلبها •
مادة (29): على المرخص له بحيازة سلاح ، أو ذخيرة إستيـــرادها أو تصديرها أو الإتجار فيها أو إصلاحها ، أن يراعي الأمور الآتية:-
1- عدم التصرف تصرفاً مخـــلاً بالنظام ، وهو يحمل سلاحاً نارياً •
2- عدم إطلاق النار في الأماكن المسكونة أو المعدة للسكن•
3- أن يخطر جهة الشرطة المقيد بها الترخيص بأي تغيير في محل إقامته أو في أي بيان من بيانات الرخصة •
مادة (30): للمفتش العام للشرطة والجمارك أن يصدر القرارات الآتية :-
1- تحديد رسوم الرخص وتجديدها بأنواعها المختلفة ، وذلك بالتنسيق مع وزارة المالية والإقتصاد •
2- تنظيم إستيراد بنادق الصيد وذخيرتها والإتجار فيها ، وذلك بالتنسيق مع وزارة التجارة والصناعة •
3- إصدار كل ما من شأنه وضع أحكــام هذا القانون موضع التنفيذ •
مادة (31): مع عدم الإخلال بحكم المادة (4) من هذا القانون ، يعفــى من العقاب ، كل من يحوز بغير ترخيص أسلحة نارية أو ذخائر أو أدوات مما تستعمل في الأسلحة المذكورة ، وكذلك الأسلحة البيضاء إذا قام بتسليمها إلى جهة الشرطة الواقع في دائرتها محل إقامته ، خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون ، لإتخاذ إجراءات الترخيص بها وفق أحكام هذا القانون •
مادة (32): على جميع المرخص لهم بحيازة سلاح ، أو ذخيرة أو الإتجار فيها ، أو إصلاحها ، قبل العمل بهذا القانون أن يقدموا للمفتش العام للشرطة والجمارك ، خلال شهر من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون طلبات لتسجيل أوضاعهم ، شريطة أن يرفقوا بطلباتهم جميع المستنــدات اللازمة لذلك •
مادة (33): يجوز للمفتش العام للشرطة والجمارك أن يفوض أحد مساعديه أو غيرهم من المسؤولين بشرطة عمان السلطانية في ممارسة بعض سلطاته وإختصاصاته المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ، وذلك فيما عدا الحالات التي تدل النصوص على أنها من الصلاحيات المقصورة على المفتش العام للشرطة والجماركü•
القائمة رقم (1)
الأسلحة البيضاء
- الحراب •
- الرماح ونصالها •
- العصا التي تنتهي بكرة ذات أشواك من الحديد أو الرصاص •
- الملكمة الحديدية •
- أية أداة تعتبر بقرار من المفتش العام للشرطة والجمارك أنها من الأسلحة البيضاء •
القائمة رقم (2)
- الأسلحة النارية التقليدية غير سريعة الطلقات والمتداولة في السوق العماني كالصمع ، الكند ، السكتون ، الخميسي وما شابهها من الأسلحة التي تعمل بالزند •
القائمة رقم (3)
أ - الأسلحة النارية ذات الماسورة الملساء من الداخلي (غير المخددة أو غير المششخنة.
ب - الأسلحة النارية (البنادق والمسدسات) ذات الماسورة المخددة من الداخل (المششخنة( •
جـ - الأسلحة النارية)البنادق والمسدسات) سريعة الطلقات

----------

